# need help with wife



## boph (May 10, 2008)

hey gang, im new here and to handguns for that matter. grew up with 410's and 12 guages in the desert and got to shoot anything non-human. after that i joined the usmc and never touched a handgun. ive fired plenty of m16, m249 saw, 240 golf, mark19 (fun) and .50 fullauto while i was in the corps. but never a handgun, ever. i know its wierd. i'll get to it. my wife and i got married this year and she has never used a gun. i work in the oilfields and am not home a lot. i worry about her safety constantly as we moved to a new area recently. she is 5'2" and ways 85 pounds, shes not 15 so dont give me a hard time. im 6'7" and 250. not trying to give to much info just a point of perspective for the two of us. i want to get a gun that is light enough for her but powerful enough to stop someone. this is strictly for home defense. i have been told at local gunshops that a glock23 would be quite ideal for the two of us. we're in CA so cant have bigger that 10 rd mag in a legal handgun. i have a few cop buddies from out of town who also agree with the gunshops. i know glocks are ugly but i dont believe death bringers should look apealing anyhow. i dont really want to start out too small and work our way up, money is tight for a while. i want to get something we will both enjoy at the range for awile, and help me feel better when she is home alone. please dont waste your time pushing a 9mm on me, unless you can give good reason. thankyou for the time to read this, if i need to post elsewhere; simply say so. thanx -boph
ps: what the hell is a poll post?

female shooters: your input is greatly invited!!!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

For your wife, whom I must presume has has little handgun experience as yourself, get a revolver. A Smith and Wesson K-frame in 38 special. She will be able to learn to shoot it most easily, and it will be safe for her. K- frames fit a woman's hand just fine too. 

If you attempt to force some high powered caliber on her and she is not going to become a dedicated shooter, you are making a big mistake. Give her something that she can use when and if she needs it.


----------



## glockman19 (Sep 1, 2007)

If She's never fired a gun before I think the's be a little intimidated by the recoil of the .40 from the light Glock. I'd recommend a compromise with the Glock 19. The 9mm still has stopping power with less recoil in a compact model.

A S&W or Ruger Revolver would also be a good chioce. I'd recommend something capable of firing a .357 round with a 4" barrel.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd suggest you two take a basic handgun class. Proficiency will be covered and later on after your purchase of a G23; go after some self defense handgun courses.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My suggestion would be let her take a NRA handgun class, then rent a bunch of guns that *she* wants to try and let *her* get the gun *she* feels most comfortable with.

You seem very intent about caliber, but I think you'd agree that a 9mm or even a .380 that she can shoot accurately with is far superior than a .40 or .45 that she can't hit the broad side of a barn with.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

dont get an automatic
my wife can't even operate the slide
get a S&W j frame with 38 specials and +p ammo
there has to be at least 6 models under $600
not the 357 crap that could throw the gun out of her little hands and intimidate the hell out of her


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

My mom is about the same size as your wife and she HATES my glock 23, the grip is just to big for her hands, and the recoil to her is to much. She has also had issues working the slide on my Glock and SIG P226. 

I would definately follow the suggestion above and go to a range and rent a few guns and see what she is comfortable with. My mom has her CCW and chose a Bersa Thunder380 as her carry, Its small and has a 7-9 rnd mag dependent on the model you choose, but you will definately feel it if you shoot it. If you are looking for something in a larger caliber, my mom loved shooting the S&W M&P40 because of the interchangable backstraps and more ergonomic feel.

And I understand your position on 9mm and lower also, I have similar feelings. But I have found that with the right ammo a 9 or .380 can be effective also.

Hope this helps :smt023


----------

